# Looking To Hire Someone To Bore Out My SureFire 6P



## SecOffHartgrove (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello, new to the forums.

I'm currently looking for someone who is willing to bore out my Surefire 6P body to accept 18650 batteries. Money is tight and I happened to purchase 18 9800 mAh 18650 batteries for some cheap flashlights I purchased for my employees to use and figured I could get my SF bored out so I can actually carry it on duty without having to keep dropping money on 123A batteries.

Anyone interested in helping me out?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 21, 2017)

SecOffHartgrove said:


> Hello, new to the forums.
> 
> .... Money is tight and I happened to purchase 18 *9800 mAh* 18650 batteries for some cheap flashlights ....



Hello, welcome to CPF !

CPF member @precisionworks specializes in this service ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/335076

... and _what_ was that battery capacity again


----------



## ven (Aug 21, 2017)

The batteries will be junk unfortunately and only good for the recycle bin(more than likely not safe to use). Another option is sanyo 16650 cells, these fit in the standard body and good for 2500mah................probably 3x more than the 9800(definitively not 9800mah) cells.


----------



## xdayv (Aug 21, 2017)

+1 on the 16650 route, and I might be hesitant in using those 18650, YMMV.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Aug 21, 2017)

xdayv said:


> +1 on the 16650 route, and I might be hesitant in using those 18650, YMMV.



Yeah reputable cells are 3500 and below. High amp cells are less around 2500 to 2000. I wouldn't put a "9800" mah cell in any of my flashlights let alone keep them in my house. They have Fire hazard written all over them.


----------



## SecOffHartgrove (Aug 27, 2017)

ven said:


> The batteries will be junk unfortunately and only good for the recycle bin(more than likely not safe to use). Another option is sanyo 16650 cells, these fit in the standard body and good for 2500mah................probably 3x more than the 9800(definitively not 9800mah) cells.



Ok, I've done a little research online and found that CR123A batteries are 17mm in diameter and 34.5mm in height which comes to a total height of 69mm for the two batteries in the flashlight. 16650 batteries are 16mm in diameter and 65mm in height. Would the -1mm diameter and -4mm height cause the battery to rattle? I ask because in my research I found 17670 batteries which are 17mm diameter and 67mm in height, making them only -2mm shorter than two CR123As.

Do you have any experience with the 17670's?


----------



## ven (Aug 27, 2017)

I dont use 17670's simply because the 16650's have more in the tank(2500mah). Not had any rattle issues, i use mcclicky switch which may help there. Still i have the standard twisty UI and most drop ins have been fine. Controversially i have used a small magnet to aid length/contact. This is however secured in the sportac plastic ring(the polarity protection ring on the + contact of the drop in). 

The KeepPower 16650 button tops are a little longer due to the button top and PCB. I have a couple of these also in use, as long as the demand is not too high(p60 dependent).


----------



## SecOffHartgrove (Aug 27, 2017)

How much would I be looking at for a McClicky and a decent LED drop in? My current setup on it is a cheap Chinese 1000 Lumen drop in and cheap Chinese clicky tailcap.....both from eBay. I'm not looking to drop a lot of money on it because it's my secondary light for work. My primary light is a Streamlight Stinger HL and my tertiary light is my Streamlight TLR-1S WML on my Glock 22.


----------



## ven (Aug 28, 2017)

Many options, probably your 1st look at would be malkoff. Many options to suit your LED/colour temp( i like the neutral 4000k a lot! ).
I also like sportac for good value which are around $30..........Options of LED , single and dual mode(i prefer the dual mode which is 20% /100% as i can get by with 20% most of the time............160lm ish). Reflector based or triple with optics(all mine are triple, 4 of them are nichia 219's)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...SPORTAC%AE-P60-drop-ins-%A92014-Eagtac%99-LLC
McClicky, for the whole setup with brass/cu retainer around $15 give/take and easy to swap out.


----------

